# Maliki's C&C Campaign



## Maliki (Jul 24, 2005)

WK1-1 Character Creation and Campaign Start (1-19-05) 

Cast: 
Ryld Swordsinger (Chuck) NG Male half-elf(human) Fighter 
Beroguer Soulsaver (Cory) CG Male Dwarf Cleric (of Dolgan) 
Necromos Nightwalker (Dave) N Male Human Wizard 
Luthian Eriador (Kevin) LG Male Human Paladin (of Glorianna) 
Schohn Goldson (Steve) CG Male Human Ranger 
Slyvia Moonbringer(Andrew) N Female Human Druid(Daladon Lothain) 

Backgrounds: 

The characters have all recently arrived in of Greenlee, a small village in the middle of the Dimshadow Woods, halfway between the town of Brindonford(Ducal Capital) and the small town of Goblins Tooth, five days travel to the north. 

Ryld had made the 7 day trip from the coastal city of Endhome along with his mentor and friend Kytor the Red. He has come to retrieve the belongings of his father, a caravan guard recently slain by bandits near Greenlee. As per his dying wishes Rylds father was buried in the Greenlee cemetry. 

Luthian Eriador also made the trip from Endhome where he had just recently helped establish a small temple to Glorianna. An orphan, Luthian was raised by the clerics of Fontmere Abbey a large temple in the neighboring duchy of Andevar to the east. After the temple was established in Endhome Luthian feels drawn northward. 

Necromos the youngest son of Madith Carn a knight in the service of the Lords of Outmere has recently graduated from the Wizard Academy in Endhome. Not well liked by his militaristic father, Necromas had decided to take a roundabout route back to his fathers home in village of Malforten. 

Schohn and Sylvia were found wandering alone in the forests near Greenlee nearly twenty years ago by Barrax, a centaur. Barrax took the two children in and taught them the ways of the forest. With the recent death of Barrax, Schon and Sylvia decided to spend som time among thier own kind. and set out for the nearest human settlement, the Village of Greenlee. 

Start: 

After meeting with Parrick, the local cleric(an aged and blind follower of Demeter), and visiting his fathers grave, a somber Ryld and Kytor just returned to the Chimera(tavern) where they see a group of travelers engaged in small talk and decide to join in. The only other occupants of the taproom is the local cooper(Dulo) who is conducting business with a dwarven merchant, the Owner(Arlo) and the barmaid(Leela). 

Suddenly the door bursts open and a a older couple(farmers by thier look) stagger into the taproom. The woman is in hysteria, stammering about Ellek, her son. Her husband bleeding from a shoulder wound manages to explain that several creatures (orcs, goblins or such) grabbed thier son and fled into the nearby marsh.(he took a spear to the shoulder while giving chase.) The five strangers (along with Kytor) all leap to thier feet and head out the door as a group. 

Leaving the injured farmer to the care of Parrick the party gets directions to the families farm, just east of town. Once there Schohn quickly finds the tracks of three small humanoid creatures. Tracking the creatures through the muddy terrain proved little trouble for the ranger, and after a couble of hours he encountered a lone goblin gathering firewood. 

Sneaking up behind the goblin, Schohn with bow ready demanded to know the wherabouts of the missing boy. The terrified goblin started babbling rabidly in its native tounge, too fast for the ranger to follow, so a quick arrow to the face silenced the creature. Joined by the rest of the party, Schohn quickley led them to the goblins encampment where they stepped out and surprised the two remaining goblins. A quick check of the camp revealed no Ellek. Answering the party's demands for Elleks location, the larger of the goblins explained in broken common, that the goblins had sold Ellek to a giant living on an island deeper in the swamp. 

Seeing a chance to escape the smaller goblin made a dash for the swamp, only to be cut down by Sylvia, while Ryld drove his dagger into the bigger goblins throat. A quick check of the goblins camp found two finely crafted daggers and a small amount of coins. The party then set out to backtrack the goblins to the giants lair.


----------



## Maliki (Jul 24, 2005)

WK1-2 Further Adventures in Greenlee (1-19-05) 

Schohn tracks the goblins into a swampy part of the forest, to a large pond in the middle of which is a small island. A large fire burns on the island. From the firelight the party sees a large stooped figure(about 8-9 foot tall) emerge form a small hut dragging a long pole. The pole is noticable thicker in the middle. As the creature approached the fire the party realized that they faced an ogre that the wide part of the pole was young Ellek, and he was about to be roasted alive. Schohn let fly an arrow that drove the creature back, causing him to drop the pole holding Ellek. As the rest of the party scrambled to remove armor, Necramos dove into the water and swam to the island. Meanwhile the ogre turned to flee towards the hut as Schohn drilled him once again, bringing him to the ground. 

Necramos, was the first to reach the island and proceeded towards Ellek. Before he could free the boy shouted warnings from his companions alerted Necramos that the ogre had risen up and was now charging at him. As the ogre charges, Schohn fires once agian but this time his shot fails to hit the ogre. Rising to his feet , Necramos is unable to avoid the ogre's attack, and a huge club shot sends the wizards limp body sailing into the shallows of the pond. 

Luthien, Ryld and Kytor then reach the island and spring into action. Luthien rushes to defend the boy as Kytor drags the wizards body to shore. The ogre and Ryld square off as another arrow from Schohn fails to hit. The wounded ogre brings his great club craching down in a vain attempt to crush the unarmored fighter, but Ryld avoids the swing and with a single thrust brings the ogre down. Upon close examination the ogre is found to be a old member of its race, well past his prime. 

Sylvia makes it to the island and uses a first aid spell to stablize the nearly broken wizard, Luthein frees the boy and with Kytor standing watch on the island and Schohn watching from the shore, Luthien, Ryld and Sylvia search hut. Within, under a pile of ragged furs the party finds the ogres stash, collected over the years. Several battle axes and longswords, a set of chainmail(taken by Schohn), a finely crafted warhammer(taken by Luthien, later detected as magical) and a shield(claimed by Ryld, also detected as magical). In addition the party finds 4 daggers one of which is silver and a wooden box holding a small scattering of coins, a golden necklace and a metal flask holding an unknown liquid(potion,2 doses of healing). 

The party gathers up the treasure, and returns to Greenlee reuniting Ellek with his family. Parrick heals the fallen wizard, and Arlo, the innkeeper, gives them free room and board for the night. 

Before retiring, Ryld visits his fathers grave, where he is joined by a mysterious elven woman, claoked in dark green robes. After a bit of small talk Rlyd learns that the woman is in fact his mother and that his father often made stops here on his travels. 

She returns to Ryld the a ring that his father had given her when they first met(She did not explain when or how they met or why they chose not to be together. It was obvious though that there was a great love between his parents) She told him that long before men had come to these lands elves lived here in great numbers. When men did come, the two races lived in harmony, untill the coming of Unklar, the Horned God. Unklar made war upon the the whole world from his fortress to the north. Rather than fight many of the elves fled to the Fey Realms. 

She further explained that she could not leave her home so even after Unklar conquered the land she remained unseen. After Unklars fall she lived for a while among the people of Greenlee, but her long lifespan and magical abilities soon wore on the villagers. Sensing thier mistrust she moved from the village and went to live alone in the marshy section of the forest. As the years past the tales about her became more distorted untill she is rembered as an evil hag who was driven from the village.. 

As she gets ready to depart, she informs Rlyd that the bandits who killed his father could be found to the north, between Greenlee and the town of Goblins Tooth.


----------



## Maliki (Jul 24, 2005)

WK1-3 Ruined Tower (1-19-05) 

After resting and healing(provided by Parrick) the party is enjoying a late breakfast in the taproom of the Chimera , when a well dressed man enters the inn and aproaches thier table. The man introduces himself as Herbert D'Mornay, the local reeve(mayor). Herbert thanks them for the rescue of Ellik and for ridding the area of the goblins and the "giant". He Then offers them 100gp if they would investigate a ruined tower outside of town. 

Herbert explains that the tower is left over from when the Horned God, Unklar ruled the land. It was the stronghold of one of his human followers. The mans name is not recalled he was simply remembered as the Red Duke(for all the innocent blood he spilled). So great was this mans evil, that even after he was overthrown, and his tower brought to ruin, his evil still rest in the very stones of the tower. 

The party sets out about noon and after a short(30 min) walk, they arrive at base of the hill on which the tower rests. The outer walls have mostly fallen and the rubble litters the hillside. The hill is mostly void of life on any kind, only a few scrub plants dot the hill. Following a old cart path towards what was the main gate, the party comes across two recently killed goblins. A quick examination reveals three items of intrest. 

1. The goblins wounds were caused by large claws. 
2. Three other sets of goblin tracks lead off towards the marsh. 
3. The goblins skin is blistered and peeling, as was the skin of the goblins found in the marsh. 

Schohn explains that it a common look to goblins that are exposed to sunlight for long periods of time. Luthien tells the party that he senses a faint evil sensation in the area. Nothing specific, just a evil taint to the area. 

The party proceeds to the old gatehouse. Upon entering the party is attacked by a man-sized skeleton that was lurking just inside the doorway. Two more skeletons rush towards the gate, but the party easily dispatches the undead. 

The rear of the main keep is mostly crumbled ruins, but the front, at least at ground level is still mostly intact. Also the first story and a half of a once larger tower, still stands. The party enters the front double doors and finds themselves in keeps foyer. A hallway straight ahead ends in a pile of rubble, and two doors, one to the right and one to the left. The party investigates the right door first. Entering an old storeroom, they stumble upon a nest of giant rats, who with a great passion defend thier nests. A short but brutal battle erupts with the rats swarming Rlyd and delivering several nasty bites. The party has trouble hitting thier fast moving adversaries, but the rats continue to attack Ryld. Finally Schohn gets on a roll and disposes of the killer vermin. Between Luthien's laying on hands and Sylvia's goodberrys, the party is made more or less whole again. A search of the room turns up only a few silver and copper coins among the rats nests. 

The party then heads over to check the left door. A left over bunk and and broken furniture, an overturned table and an old stool, greet the party as they enter. Next to the bunk is a shallow hole 5' long and 2' wide, in which lies the mangled body of a giant rat. The party begins a careful search of the room, and Sylvia finds a loose stone set in the wall, removing the stone she finds 22 PP, a pearl bracelet and a signet ring(with the same crest as the ring given to Ryld byhis mother, two swords crossing a shield, behind a griffon.) As she holds the ring aloft a scratching voice from the doorway hisses"That's my ring" 

The party turns to face a creature os skin and bone, with large clawed hands and a black tongue inside a drooling mouth. The creature charges at Sylvia, as the rest of the party rushes to intercept. The ghoul, intent on Sylvia manages to dodge each attack as one by one the party's swings miss the mark. Sylvia manages to avoid the bite and first claw but the second claw hits ripping the flesh and causing Sylvia's body to become rigid. The ghoul quickly snatches the ring from Sylvia's hand and whirls to meet the remaining party members. This time the party pummels the undead and it falls to the ground, turning to dust. 

Ryld takes the second signet ring and the party waits for Sylvia to regain her movement, after which the party proceeds to explore the rest of the ruined keep, but finding nothing of intrest. As they prepare to leave, Luthien reports that he can no longer sense any evil in the area. 

With a senses of accomplishment, the party returns to Greenlee and reports thier success to the delighted reeve. Once again Parrick provides healing to the heroes, and Arlo gives another nights stay at the Chimera. 

(I was a little slow in starting this story hour and some of the details of the battle of the keep escape me, I do remember Ryld taking a great deal of punishment, mostly in the battle with the rats. On the other hand Schohn was the only party member hitting regularly.)


----------



## Maliki (Jul 24, 2005)

double post


----------



## Maliki (Jul 24, 2005)

WK2 Beroguer Soulsaver & Bandits (1-26-05) 

The party returns to Greenlee and and meets with the reeve, who is most pleased with Luthien's report that he no longer senses any evil in or around the ruins. The party returns to the Chimera, for a night of rest and relaxation. Arlo and Leeia are fine hosts and the night passes uneventfully. 

During breakfast the next day, the group discusses thier next move. Ryld strongly favors going after bandist to the north, after some discussion the rest of the party agrees. As the party discusses various plans to find and deal with the bandits, they notice a dwarf has found his way into the taproom and is intently listening to thier conversation. The dwarf looks to be typical of his race sturdy and durable. Armored and bearing a shield and a battle axe, along with a greataxe strapped to his back, a holy symblol of the dwarven god Dolgan (a great axe wrapped in flame), dangles about his neck. Definatly a person of similar mindset, so he is asked to join, and Beroguer Soulsaver joins the group. 

The party would like to purchase a wagon and pose as merchants to lure the bandits out, but no wagons can be found in Greenlee. The wagon could be purchased in Brindinford,(the Ducal Capital to the South) but a round trip would take a week, and the party doesn't want to wait. Also they learn that there are no merchants in town, that they could accompany, the last a dwarven brewer had left with the sun. In the end the party decides to just make the trip north to Goblins Tooth, and search for signs of the bandits as they travel. 

About noon the party sets out, on foot, following the road north. The first days passes without incident, and the party camps for the night. As the first watch, Beroguer and Ryld, wake the second, Schohn and Sylvia, the moon is suddenly bathed in shadow. Looking upward the group is treated to a rare lunar eclipse. The rest of the night passes quietly. 

The next day the party sets off at a brisk pace, shortly before noon they spy a short, stout figure stumbling down the center of the road dragging an axe with him. Keeping a sharp lookout for an ambush, the party moves forward and meets a bruised and bloody dwarf, who introduces himself as Turin Alemaker. The party remembers the dwarf from the first night in Greenlee. Turin explains that he was traveling to Goblins Tooth, with a cart of ale, for a festival, when he came upon a fallen tree blocking the road. Fearing an ambush he got down from is wagon, just as a group of armed men burst from the surrounding woods, By thier dress, speach and warcrys, Turin suspects that they are barbarian tribesmen from the far north. Turin says the first wave numbered 6-8 but he could see several others lurking in the woods. Luckily the bandits where more intent on plundering the wagon than killing Turin and after a brief battle they did not pursue the dwarf when he fled. 

Sylvia offered Turin some goodberries, which the dwarf accepted with gratitude. The party tells Turin that they came to deal with the bandits, and he agrees to accompany the party back to the ambush sight. as they approach the fallen tree a single arrow flies out of the forest, along with a warning to "surrender or die". The party declines the offer and starts to spread out into the woods. Schohn spies the archer and points him out to the party, the archer and Schohn then exchange errant shots. As the party starts to close the archer turns to flee, only to be stopped by an entangle spell from Sylvia. The party suurounds the bandit who promptly gives up. The bandit appears to be a youth of about 14 and like Turan pointed out probably from one of the nomadic tribes to the far north. A few threat gains the party the following. The boy(Lefander) is part of group of northmen who followed a warchief(Olf Bearclaw) southward after Olf was expelled from the tribe. Since the southerners have a soft reputation among the northmen, the group deciced that banditry would be a quick way to fortune. Being the youngest Lefander was left behind as a sentry, the group numbera 11, including Lefander, Olf, his second-in-command Tyrk and eight. 

After some discussion the party decides to send Lefander on to Goblins Tooth with Turin, while the party would follow the bandits and attempt to retrieve Turin's wagon. The party then discovers the body of Turins mule. Mug. A misty eyed Turin explains that Mug was quite stubborn, even for a mule, and that he only listened to commands in dwarven. Those two factors probably led to the barbarians killing Mug. 

After Turin departs with Lefanded in tow, schohn quickly picks up the path of the bandits. After a hour or so of travel through the woods the party hears loud singing from up ahead. "They got into the dwaven ale" remarks Beroguer. Schohn scouts ahead and comes back reporting that two tents are sat up in a clearing with the wagon pulled between the two. A lone guard, obviously drunk is laying on the wagon singing. the party move forward and Schohn sneaks ahead and subdues the sentry. The party then enters the clearing and Luthien shouts out to the bandits to come forth and surrender. from one tent stumble seven very intoxicated bandits, weapons drawn but no armor. Necromos casts 'sleep' down goes seven bandits. A lot of noise, cursing and banging of weapons, can be heard from the other tent. As the party ready themselves Olf storms forth quickly followed by his lieutenant. Ryld shouts "I want the leader", Necromos cast 'sleep' down goes the two bandits. 

Ryld becomes quite upset, he wanted the climatic showdown with the bandit leader to avenge his fathers death, and feels cheated. his own code of honor however will not let him slay the helpless bandit, so in the end the party binds the entire group of bandits, gather a small amount of coin, and recovers part of Turins shipment of ale. Several members of the party help themselves to shortbows and arrows looted from the bandits 

The party then sets out for Goblins Tooth, with the bandits pulling the wagon. The party plans to travel for the rest of the day, and arive in Goblins Tooth the next afternoon. 


Notes 

Although it was not intened, the party captured all 11 bandits, without one blow being landed by either side. The missed arrow fire between Schohn and the bandit Lefander was the only attack rolls made all night.(This is not like my players, usually much more mayhem takes place) 

Ryld remained bitter about being denied his proper revenge, but the rest of the party was quite pleased at the ease of which the bandits were captured. 

This was a rather short session, Cory had to create his character and a lot of talking took place before the game started, but all in all a good night.


----------



## Maliki (Jul 24, 2005)

WK3 Festival and Elektra Moonshadow 

After camping with their bandit prisoners for the night, the party continues to follow the road northward towards the small town of Goblins Tooth. As the party leaves the Dimshadow Woods, the road begins to follow the Brindin River, on the rivers eastern bank. As the day passes the party pass several small farms and homesteads. 

Late in the afternoon, three days after leaving Greenlee, the party arrives at the small town of Goblins Tooth. The town rests on the western bank of the river. A hedge wall completly surrounds the town, with two openings. One on the east side of town at a wooden bridge spanning the Brindin, and one on the westerm side of town leading to scattered farms beyond. 

In the open fields west of town many tents had been erected, many flying merchant banners. The party then recalls that Turin had mentioned coming to Goblins Tooth for a festival, and they proceed on up the road and across the bridge, with 10 bandits pulling a wagon half full of dwarven ale. They were stopped by the town guard on the bridge. The two guards forwarned of the parties probable coming by Turin were still not ready for the spectacle of the party's entrance. 

Soon the sergant and the guard is called and the party explains who they are and what had happened. Aided by Luthien's and Beroguer's easily identified holy symbols, and the fact that Turin, a well known merchant, had somewhat prepared the guards, the party is granted entrance to the town. Soon the town watch has the bandits in custody. The party then tracks down Turin and return his wagon and goods to him. The delighted brewer then hands the party 20GP each as a token of his gratitude. He also tells them that he may have an offer of employment after the festival. Beroguer agrees to meet Turin early the next day, to help his fellow dwarf set up his ale tent, and even offers to help serve the ale during the festival. 

The party gathers then at the Staggering Dragon Tavern, for an evening meal and some down time. As they are enjoying the meal into the tavern strolls a solidly built, well groomed man, of apparent military bearing. He is wearing a set of fine chainmail and a longsword at his side. With him are two members of the town watch and another soldier of obvious rank wearing platemail and a great sword. The man introduces himself as Sir Derrick, Knight Protector of Goblins Tooth. He says he was sent by the local reeve, William Derlson to thank the party for capturing the bandits. Sir Derrick informs the party that the bandits will be sent south to Brindinford face the Dukes judgement. He then introduces the party to the watch captain, Alsted. 

After a few minutes of small talk, knight and his men start to leave when a silence falls over the tavern hall. Everyone is staring at a slight figure entering the tavern, an Elf!(Elves are quite rare in the world). The elf a lady, wearing a chain shirt with a longsword at her side, a battle axe and shield on her back and dressed in traveling clothes. As they pass Sir Derrick bows and exchanges greetings with the elf and then he exits the tavern. The party invites the elf to join them and she introduces herself as Elektra Moonshadow. 

Through talking with the locals the party learns that to festival planned for the next day is in honor of a local hero(Shedhrig) who died twenty years ago during the Goblin Wars(a local conflict between the towns people and several tribes of goblins). Shedhrig had lead a small force of militia that held an important pass to the east, preventing goblin reenforcements from attacking the town from the rear. Only a single survivor lived to tell the tale of Shedhrig, Edward the towns grocer. In Edwards tale Shedhrig and his ten militia held the pass against nearly 100 goblins until the towns small(also only 10 men) calvery unit arrived, even outnumbered 5-1 the towns people managed to prevent the goblins from reaching the town. When Edward arrived back at town and told of the sacrifice made by Shedhrig and knowing that the goblins to the west were counting on the reenforcements, a young Sir Derrick, led the towns remaining militia in a surprise assault that devastated the goblin forces. 

Part of the festival are a series of contests, archery, a footrace around the town(5 laps) and a melee contest using elderods(a type of bamboo that grows in the shallows of the Brindin River. the rods are light and not overly solid, causing only subdual damage. The party decides that the next day they will also partake in the games.(except Ryld who decided not to attend at all) 

Archery Contest 

Schohn, Sylvia, Luthien, and Elektra decided to try thier hand at the archery contest, where they met some of the local contenders. Kreth, the blacksmiths son, who at only seventeen was a giant of a man. David, the son of Shedhrig, and already a local legend for his great strength. Olaf a grizzled veteran of the Goblins Wars and odds on favorite to win. Also entered were several of Olafs sons, some of the local militia and many locals from both town and outlying farms. 

While none of the party embarassed themselves, only Elektra made it to the second round.(top 5). In the second round Kreth shocked everyone with three bullseyes in three shots. Elektra finished a respectable second. 


Elder Rod Duel 

This time Necromos decided to join the others and enter. It was not a good day for Luthien as he went down in the first round to one of Olaf's sons. Sylvia and Necromos both won in the opening round but fell to locals in round two. Elektra and Schohn both survived into the third round. where Elektra faces Kreth and Schohn faces Martin Tenhammer Kreth's even larger father. Also still in the tournament were David, and two of Olaf's sons,(Marcus and Stephen) and Lenk the local woodcutter and carpenter. Both Elektra and Schohn win thrilling matches to advance to the final four, as does David and Marcus. 

With just four contestants remaining David is paired off against Schohn and Elektra faces Marcus. Elektra edges past Marcus but Schohn is overwhelmed by Davids legendary strength. That put Elektra the lady elf against David, son of the local hero Shedhrig. The final was extremely quick, Elektra struck first staggering David, who once again showed his great strength and nearly knocking the elf out of her boots. 


Footrace 

The footrace consisted of 5 laps around the outside of the hedges surrounding the town. Elektra decides to sit this one out, but Beroguer(who had been serving and drinking ale all day) decides that it is time to show off the famed dwarven speed. After the first lap which ended with Lenk the woodcutter in the lead the race turned into a threeway race between Schohn, Sylvia and Necromos. The three set themselves apart from the pack and remained clase untill the final lap where Schohn pulled away from his fellow party members and cruised to a victory. Necromos placed second and Sylvia placed third. Luthien finished way back, and Beroguer managed not to get lapped(but he did claim that the race was too short and he was in fact closing in on everyone else.) 


Notes 

A different type of night but the players seemed to enjoy it. While the party faired well they learned that they are not head and shoulders above the locals(yet). Luthien had a bad day, but said he would have faired better against evil peasants. 

The session went a bit longer but I will include that update with tonights adventure as the party aids a local goblin tribe?


----------



## Maliki (Jul 24, 2005)

WK4 Goblinaid (1-31-05) 

While the party is enjoying a restful evening at the Shadyoak Inn in Goblins Tooth, talking of the events earlier in the day, a storm rages outside. A town council meeting is taking place and the party sits quietly in the corner as the council debates local issues(from tavern brawling to a merchant selling most of his lamp oil stock to a stranger). The door to the crowded hall is suddenly thrown open and a rain soaked family stumbles in obviously exhausted. As townfolk gather around them the mother manages a to tell how thier family farm outside of town was sacked by raiding goblins, and that her husband Otto fell while defending his home and family. Calls for revenge echo throughout the hall and the reeve is summoned, captains of the militia start to assemble thier units as a wave of fear ripples through the folk of Goblins Tooth. 

In to the chaos the is beginning to erupt walks the reeve, Sir Derrick, who quickly brings order. He quickly quells any calls for an armed response at night, fearing a goblin trap. He puts the militia on alerts and posts the city watch along the perimeter of town. He also dispatches runners to the other outlying homesteads. 

After setting the defensive plans of the town in motion, he gathers the party to the side of a private consultation. He explains that the militia won't be fully ready for an offensive strike for several days. While the militia gathers he would like the party to do some scouting. He has heard of thier adventures in Greenlee and feels that they are quite capable of taking care of themselves, plus he can maintain the full mitlia for the defense of the town. the party agrees to set out at first light and retires for a few hours sleep. 

At dawn the party sets out, following directions given to them by the reeve. A little more than two hours pass when the party arrives at Otto's farm. The remains of a small storage shed still smolders, sending wisps of smoke into the morning sky. Three goblin corpses(the bodies also show signs of exposure to sunlight) lay on the groun nearby. Several farm animals can be seen wandering in and about the barn, which the party finds quite odd. The party proceeds to the ruined shed, where Otto was said to have fallen, but only the bodies of the goblins are found. Schohn checks the ground for tracks and points out where something was drug from the burning building and into the house. Going inside the party finds Otto's lifeless body resting on his bed, a bloody wound covered by crude bandages smeared with herbs can be seen. After a quick look Schohn reports that the herbs are commonly used a medicine by various humanoids, including goblins. A search of the house turns up the families life savings left untouched on a shelf in the kitchen, and while some foodstuffs were taken much was also left behind. 

The party takes a few minutes to reflect upon the very ungoblin like raid. 
-Other than the burnt shed(caused by Otto's own tourch) no damage was done to the farm 
-None of the livestock was harmed or taken 
-The Goblins pulled Otto's body from the burning shed, and attempted to bind his wound. 
-No valuables were taken, to include Otto's own sword which was found by his body. 
-Although some food was taken by the raiders, much was left behind as well. 

The party decides to track the goblins, but proceeds with a ask questions first, slay later attitude. Schohn easily tracks the goblins for several miles, a shallow ravine. Scouting ahead he reports seveal crude shelters had been erected, and perhaps a dozen or so goblins(half of which are women and children) mill about. Berogeur, the only party member capable of speaking goblin, decides to approach the camp alone. When he is seen approaching in a non-threatning manner a large goblin, who looks to be the leader moves to meet him. 

When they get within speaking distance the goblin Thrask Three-Teeth, speaking in bad common, says "Peace". The dwarf and the goblin then stand in the open field and parlay. 

As the party had suspected the goblins only raided the farm for food, and when Otto attacked had only fought back in self defense. He explains that his tribe had been driven from thier home caves deep in the Dimshadow Woods by a large beast. a hizra-krontos(flesh-render in goblin). Thrask explains the the beast arrived several month ago, and began to prey upon the tribe. Traps were set, hunting parties tracked the beast, but he proved beyond the goblins ability to overcome. Thrask describes the beast as best as he can, and the party decides that a large bear, or perhaps a owlbear is what drove the goblins out. Thrask tells them that the tribe split into small groups and that other raids will likely happen if the goblins cannot soon return home. 

The party then decides that rather than risk another human-goblin war. they would try to rid the goblins of thier problem and allow them to return home. With rough directions supplied by Thrask, the party enters Dimshadow and begin following a game trail west. The thickness of the canopy provided by the large trees of Dimswood coupled with dense undergrowth, made the forest as dark as dusk even as midday. After several hours of walking the party sees three sets of lights, close to the ground moving rapidly in thier direction. Unsure of what to expect the party is suddenly confronted by three large beetles, with glowing orbs above thier mandables. Two of the creatures charge at Sylvia and both score hits. The third rushes Luthien, but misses. Schohn moves to help Luthien, while Ryld aids Sylvia, and the beetles quickly fall. 

Sylvia eats a handful of goodberries, and the party resumes its trek. A short while later Schohn spots a poorly hidden pit trap on the trail, which the party easily avoids. The rest of the trip to the caves passes without incedent. 

At the cave the party can see signs that a large creature has been moving in and out of the cave, but all is quiet at the moment. Cautiously entering the first chamber the party finds the broken remains of one of the goblin defenders. The body shows signs of great claws ripping large chunks of flesh, also the claws hit with such force that the poor goblins chest cavity is crushed. Large bite marks are also visable, but still all is quiet. The party decides to move deeper into the cave system. 

The next chamber a rough 30' circle, was obviously the tribes main living area. The remains of a fire pit, splintered remains of crude furnishings and piles of bedding, decorated this chamber. The ranger finds a pile of old skins used by the beast tufts of bear fur are found among the bedding. 
Judging by the impression in the beding and the size of the tracks, Schohn guesses the bear to be at leat 10' tall. 

A narrow(3') hall leads deeper still into the hillside. This hall opens into what was the Thrasks throne room. A crude wooden throne rest against the back wall, poorly cured animal hide hang like tapestries on the cave walls. A quick search turns up a small earthen jar of coins, and the goblin battle standard, adorned with scalps(close examination shows that some of the scalps are human, but none are fresh). Rlyd wishes to break the standard, but the other party members strongly object, Luthienexplains that they are trying to prevent a large scale conflict between the humans and goblins. Schohn and Berogeur out that the goblins take great pride in thier standards and would be highly insulted if the standard was damaged or destroyed. In the end the standard was left unmolested. 

The party debates the best way to deal with the bear when it returns, ideas range from an avalanche of boulders from above the cave, swinging log traps, missile fire, and snares among other. Deciding to move out of the cave to further discuss thier options the party meets the returning bear face to face in the middle chamber. As Schohn and Beroguer begin to back into the throne room, the bear charges. Slyvia cast entangle, which slows down the bear's charge, then Necromos cast sleep and the bear drops into a deep slumber. The bear is the quickly killed. 

Beroguer comes up with the idea to butcher the bear and leave the meat and hide for the goblins. Schohn says he will take care of that while the rest of the party(minus Luthien who remained with Schohn.) should return to the goblins and tell them they may return home. 

The party returns to Thrask and they return with the goblins to the caves, Thrask then sends out a call to his scattered people, and throughout the night several small groups return(many other groups did not return). The party stayed the night with the goblins, and as they prepared to leave Thrask presents them with the earthenware jug of coins in gratitude.(The party later gave the coins to Otto's family) 

When the party returned to Goblins Tooth, Sir Derrick was most pleased with the parties handling of the situation. The folk of Goblins Tooth were greatly saddened by Otto's death, but could see the wisdom of not seeking revenge on the goblins, Many of them remembered the horror of theGoblin Wars twenty years ago and nobody whished another. 

Notes 
Jamie(Elektra) was unable to make the game so it was decided that Elektra would remain in town to help prepair the militia. 

I was afriad the party would be outmatched by the bear but the sleep spell took care of that quite easily. 

Once again the party accomplished thier goal with little bloodshed(just the beetles and the bear). 

We did play for a bit longer, to set up next weeks adventure but I'll post that in another update.


----------



## Maliki (Jul 25, 2005)

WK4-2 New problems for Goblins Tooth 

The party took a few days to rest after thier dealings with Thrask Three-Teeth, and his goblins. One evening as they enter the Shady Oak Inn, they see Edward, the local grocer and sole survivor a a famous battle twenty years earlier, throwing a drunken tyrad of how all the goblins should be wiped from the earth. Drawing his sword as he rambles on, he waves it about wildly only to have the sword fly from his hand and crash into the wall behind the bar. Soon several locals escort Edward out of the inn and to his home. One of the locals explains to the party the sad tale of Edward. He was the sole survivor of the battle of Shedrigs Pass, during the Goblin Wars, he lost his brother soon afterward.(his brother led a patrol that was lost, a patrol that Edward would have normally lead). More recently his wife had passed away, driving Edward still deeper into the bottle. The townsperson explains that Edward will soon lose his seat on the council if his actions continue. 

As the party talks further with the locals, one tall young man begins to play a zither, and recite lines of poetry, directed at Carla, the barmaid. The local explains that the youth, Myathas, has a crush on Carla. The poetry and zither play(both done poorly) soon begins to grate on the nerves of the entire bar. Beroguer rises and starts towards the young man when the bar suddenly falls silent. Turning towards the door the party sees David, the very large son of Shedhrig, and the soon to be husband of Carla storms into the tavern. The giant of a man is not amused by Myathas, and swings he smashes the Zither to pieses as Myathas maks a headfirst dive out an open window, as the bar erupts in laughter. 

The party tries once again to have a quiet evening, and again they are denied, as soon after the David/Carla/Myathas incedent, the towns warning bell begins to ring. The party follows many of the Inns patrons to the town square where many other townfolk have gathered. Soon Sir Derrick, the reeve arrives and the guard in the watchtower reports that about a dozen goblins have been spotted near town, as he reports three goblins break ranks and approach the town under a white flag. 

An experienced goblin fighter, Sir Derrick asks the party, to join him and Captian Alsted, and a group of six guardsmen to accompany him to the parley. 

The party, along with Sir Derrick meets with Thrask Three-Teeth, and two other goblins. Thrask explains that soon after the party left his tribes lair, that he recieved a visit from the the chieftan of the Morak-Hrazzt, a large goblin tribe to the north. The chieftan was fleeing his tribe because a large goblin(as tall as a human male) appeared out of the swamp not long ago and soon took control of his tribe. The creature showed great magical power even making the moon disappear one night. Thrask explains that the new leader is bent on taking total control over the entire region, human and goblinoid alike are in danger. Still decimated by the bear his small tribe can only prepare a meager defense of its own lair, but through his scout Thrask knows that most of the Morak-Hrazzt tribes warriors have gathered in the hills south of the thier village.(In preparation of an invasion). 

Thrask suggests that if the party travels north along the river, they can get beyond the Morak-Hrazzt lines and get to the creatures lair unmolested. Once there if they can slay this giant goblin, the old chief(who has no desire for war) can return to power. After giving the party all the information he can Thrask departs to see his own tribes preparation. 

Returning to town the reeve quickly puts a call out for the militia to assemble and starts to prepare the towns defenses. He asks that the parrty meet with him first thing in the morning, if they wish to aid the town once again. 

Just after dawn the next day, the party arrives at the reeves HQ, to find Sir Derrick still working on defensive plans. He tells the party that although he doesn't fully trust Thrask, he feels there is enough truth to the tale to warrant a strike against the Morak-Hrazzt. The party agrees and accepts the mission. The reeve gives the party three potions of healing, a potion of goblin control, and a tactical map of the area, as well as rations and general supplies for thier journey. He shows them the general location of the goblin village on the map, and tells them that an abandoned mine overlooks the village. From talking to Thrask the party learned the the giant gobllin lairs in the old mine, so setting out that is thier objective. 

Traveling north along the river the party passes many families from outlying farms heading towards the safety of Goblins Tooth. About noon they come across a farmer who is busy working with a pair of fine oxen. Stopping to chat the party learns that the farmers sons are both members of the militia, and that he was left to work his lands alone. He does say, however, that he found these two oxen just yesterday, and they would greatly aid his work. He further goes on to tell them that he knows the oxen once belonged to a prospector who traveled this way just over a week ago. The farmer claims that the prospector had a strange wagon(made of whole logs rather than slatted wood) and was quite rude. Also the prospector ignored the farmers warnings of traveling into either the swamp or the hills.(The party decides that the wagon was probably to double as a raft, and notes that the wagon was headed towards the swamp.) 

The party decides to travel further north and avoid the swamp altogether, prefering the rugged hills to the swamp. Late in the day the party leaves the river and turns west towards the hills. By dark they reached the beginings of the Wildwolfe Hills, and decide to camp. During the night thier rest is interupted by three fire beetles foraging for food. A quick 'sleep' spell by Necromos stops all three and the party quickly ends the threat. The rest of the night passes uneventfully, and early the next day the party is prepared to continue thier westward journey into the Wildwolfe hills. 

This ended the fourth week of adventures, The next session is planned for 2-14, but could change.


----------



## Maliki (Jul 25, 2005)

WK5 (2-14-05) Lair of the Hooded One 

After two more days of travel through the Wildwolfe Hills, the party gets to a slightly less rugged portion of the hills. With Schohn scouting ahead, the party finds a group of 5 goblins gathing sticks in a small wooded vale. He reports back to the party and the party decides to surround the goblins and attack. The goblins hear the party and drop thier bundles of sticks and begin to draw weapons. A quick sleep spell by Necromos send 4 goblins to nappyville, the 5th truns to flee but is quickly caught in a entagle spell thrown by Sylvia. The party quickly disposes of the goblins and hide the bodies. Each goblin had a bundle of 10-15 thin sticks, each about 2' long(some sticks show sighns of being broken to the right length) 
The wizard telld the the party that the sticks all appear to bbe about wand sized. Perplexed the party trudges on, folllowing a faint trail north into the mountains. 

After camping for another night, the party arrives at a small valley, a small village of stone and mud huts rests in the center, smoke rising from several of the crude huts. No activity can be seen in the village. On the far side of the village, the party sees a wooden catwalk winding up the side of a steep hill, leading to an open cave. A little movement can be seen in the caves entrance. 

Necromos asks "Do you want to wait untill night?" 
Ryld almost shouted "No! Theyr'e goblins, they like the dark!" 

After a lot of talk, tha party decides to sneak around the village and climb up the catwalk to the cave entrance. Listening, the party hears sounds of movement, and goblin voices from inside. Entering the tunnnel, they see a small chamber to the right, and a group of six goblins lingering down the hall. Once again a sleep spell from Necromos drops all six goblins. Ryld, Beroguer and Sylvia search the small chamber, while the others go to slay the sleeping goblins. Necromos and Luthien manage to find a well hidden pit trap, taking a fair amount of damage. The search of the side chamber turns up a few coppers and little else. Using rope and grappling hooks that Ryld brought along the party passes the pit and slays the sleeping goblins. Beroguer casts a few cure spells and the party proceeds down the tunnel. 

Futher down the tunnel the party finds a lever to deactivate the pit trap, and two strange marks on the floor.(resembling the butt end of a spear being pounded into the ground, tow marks about 2' apart, near the wall) 
Unable to figure any meaning for the marks the party journeyed deeper into the tunnels, untill they reached a sqyare chamber of cut stone. A large circular hole in the center was covered by a platform with a winch and pully system attached. The platform and pully all looked new. The only other feature was a small glyph carved into the wall near the pit.(Schohn the ranger identified this as a goblin sign for danger) 

The party climbs onto the platform and lowers themselves through 5' of solid rock, then another 15' to the mines second level. Beroguer informs the party that the mine looks to have been made by humans long ago. Several side tunnels branch off following the ore veins. At the end of one tunnel, the party finds a yellow mold covering the walls and floor, Rlyd quickly tosses his torch and the mold smolders and burns. the party returns to the main tunels and continues on untill the tunnel Y's. At the end of the right fork the party finds the remains of a very large spider, obviously killed by magival fire. The other branch leads to a large nest of rats. Nine large rats start to attack the party, but again a sleep spell from Necromos stops six of them, two others are killed before they can attack. The last manages a small scratch on Sylvia before it too is cut down. 

A search turns up a few coins and small gems, along with several glass beads. Rlyd breaks one of the beads to no affect, and the party adds the beads to thier treasure. With nowhere left to go on this level the party returns to the "elevator/lift" and descends once again. This time the platform comes to rest on solid stone, the party had reached the bottom level. A short tunnel connects the platform chamber to a large natural cavern. As the party weaves its way through the stalagmite/stalagtite filled chamber, several stalagtites break off over the party and fall near the party. The party is quite shocked as the stalagtites then begin crawling towards the cavern walls. The party easily catches the slow moving piecers, and easily slays the near helpless creatures. 

At the back of the cavern the party finds a makeshift cell, made of old cart rails. in the cell is a half starved female goblin. The goblin claims to be a spy sent by Thrask Three-Teeth. She informs the party that when she was captured she was brought into the small chamber inside the caves mouth where she was blindfolded and led a short distance down a tunnel where she was forced up a ladder to face the Hooded One.(The party quickly figures out the strange marks in the tunnel on the top level). 
The goblin, Nak'skree, agrees to join the party. She is given healing then armed with a dagger and shield. Nak, tells the party that she is convinced that the Hooded One is not a goblin of any kind, but something else in disguise.(Perhaps a human or half-elf) 

The party returns to top level and goes to the strange marks they had found on the floor. Searching high on the wall abobe the marks the party finds a tunnel concealed by a earth colored canvas. Rlyd climbs up and lowers a ladder down for the rest of the party. 

The party travels down a narrow hall a short distance, untill they hear goblin voices. Wanting to surprise whatever is in the chamber the party decides to charge ahead.(Actually is was Ryld, Luthien, Schohn and Sylvia who charged. Necromos. Beroguer and Nak hung back.) Bursting int a large cut stone chamber 30' square with a door set into the far wall, the party finds 4 large goblins guards. The goblins all dressed in scale mail, with small metal shields. One is drinking from a wineskin, one is sharpening a spear and the other two are playing cards at a small table. 

Round 1 
Sylvia attaacks the goblin drinking from the wineskin and misses, the goblin swings landing a glancing blow on the druid. Schohn moves and attacks the goblin with the spear, dropping it with a single blow. Ryld charges one of the seated goblins, hitting it and knocking it to the ground, the goblin manages to scramble to his feat and grab it own spear but missing Ryld. Luthien rushed the other goblin at the table, but both he and the goblin miss. 

round 2 
Schohn moves to aid Sylvia and the two of them manage to drop the goblin with the wineskin. Ryld lands a crit on his already wounded goblin slaying it, and Luthien lands a killing blow on the last goblin.(it was the first time the paladin had scored a hit since the campaign started). 

The door then opens and a ogre squeezes through followed by a tall figure in a hooded robe. The creature introduces itself as Brakk-Ni, and offers the party the chance to surrender, the party in return makes the same offer to Brakk-Ni. After some more banter the party charges, but the monsters are quite ready. 

round 1 
Brakk-Ni launches magic missiles(2) at Necromos dropping him to the ground. The ogre rushes forward but misses Ryld. Sylvia and Schohn rush the hooded one, both scoring hit but are unable to drop the spellcaster. Rlyd and Luthian face off with the ogre. Ryld wounds the brute, Luthian misses. Beroguer tends to Necromos and Nak grabs up one of the maces dropped by the goblin guards. 

round 2 
Nak charges the hooded one landing a killing blow with her new mace. The ogre slams Luthian with his club, dropping the noble paladin. The rest of the party pounce on the ogre and bring him down. 

Beroguer revives both luthian and Necromos. Brakk-Ni proves to be human. Necromos recognizes him as a advanced student, named Anathoth, from the Academy in Endhome. Before the parties eyes a large demonic handprint appears to burn itself onto the head of Anathoth. 

The party then searches the two rooms. They retrieve a magical ring from Anathoth, and a key which opens a locked chest in the back chamber, and a belt made of gold links. (The chest holds a mix of several hundred gold, silver and copper coins, as well as a half dozen gems. The ogres beltpouch held another small gem and 40 GP. Also in the back room the party finds Anathoth's spellbook and several books dealing with the creation and identification of charged magic items, A book dealing with the battle of Shedhrigs Pass, and a common to goblin dictionary, along with several guides to outdoor survival. The party also find 4 amber teardrops that detect as magical, as does the ring taken from Anathoth. 
And lastly they find 18 strange stone disks(about 3" in diameter) with strange markings and a hole bored through the middle. 

This is where the session ended, the players had little time to discuss the books, the strange amber crystals. or the stone disks. 

Corey(Beroguer) was missing from the group so his character was run by the DM. Jamie(who plays Elektra) has quite a busy work schedule and will play only rarely. Most often she will not be with the party. 

Next session planned for 2-21


----------



## Maliki (Jul 25, 2005)

WK6-1 (2-21-05) Faces of Love 

This week picked up still in the lair of the slain wizard, Anathoth(Brakk-Ni). 
The party decides to take the robes and staff of Brakk-Ni, as well as the ogres head to the goblin village below.(In an effort to cower the goblins) 
When the trekked down from the mines they find the village empty. Schohn tracks a large group of slow moving goblins southward towards the swamp. After nightfall the party catches up with the fleeing goblins, only to find them to be almost all women, children or old. The party displays the ogres head, as well as the items belonging to Brakk-Ni. With a little tough talk Beroguer convinces the goblins to send runners to recall thier warriors and return to their village. 

The party then has an uneventful trip back to Goblins Tooth. Upon returning to town the party finds a company of Baronial Guardsmen, stationed outsid of town(They had answered the reeves call for aid). The party reports thier success to the reeve and proceed to the Shady Oak Inn for some R&R. 

Shanson, the innkeeper gives the party free room and board for week, as long as they share thier tale with Gerald Chantaur, the local minstel/story teller. The inn is quite crowded with many locals celebrating the parties recent success. The barons guard has also remained(just in case) and many of them are also present. Maythas, once again tries eo woo Carla the barmaid with bits of(very bad)song and poetry. This causes a Lt. in the barons guard to step forward to show him "how it is done". As soon as the Lt. finishes in steps Carla's husband to be, David son of Shedrig. Words are exchanged, then the two come to blows. Even as the Lt. and David are seperated and forced out different doors the taproom erupts into a bar room brawl. 

The party stays back at first, untill Sylvia, tries to make here way through the melee, only to be struck by one of the brawlers. Schohn comes to her aid and he is quickly followed by Necromos. Luthian and Beroguer both hold back. A few minutes later the reeve and the town watch arrive and order is restored. During the melee Schohn managed to KO the man who hit Sylvia, as well as his friend who came to his aid. Necromos downed a member of the barons guard., and both managed to escape untouched.


----------



## Maliki (Jul 25, 2005)

WK6-2 (2-21-05) Faces of Love 

Ok, now to finish this weeks update. 

After the brawl the party is still at the Shadyoak Inn, Shannson the innkeeper is talking to the reeve, the town guard is talking to the remaining patrons to see who is responsable for damages etc. Rebekah, the owner of the Crossed Swords Tavern, storms inn calling for the reeve. Whe has witnessed a murder of a member of the barons guard. The PCs follow the reeve, and find the body of the Lt, with his heart torn out. Three other people, a alcolyte from the templem and two baronial guardsmen(Rory and Seth) also witnessed the murder, all confirm it was David, son of Shedhrig. 

At this point the party turns into C.S.I. Goblins Tooth. 

The ranger follows the blood trail(from the heart) into some nearby woods, where they find the heart, but the tracks end there and a different set of tracks leads back to the crime scene. 

Word comes that David has been arrested and is being held at the town watch's barracks. The party feels that David has been framed, and jump to the conclusion that Maythas would be someone who would want David out of the way. 

Then they do the classic, "lets split up." Schohn and Necromos head out to Maythas families farm outside of town. Luthian and Sylvia head for the Baronial Guard encampment to talk to Rory and Seth, and Beroguer goes to talk to David. 

David claims his innocence but has no witnesses to prove his story that he went straight home after the brawl. Beroguer then decides to head for Maythas farm also. 

Luthian and Sylvia reach the encampment, but are unable to talk to the guardsmen. The companies captain tells them that they have no authority to talk to his men. He does tell them that Rory will be available for a trial, but there is no guardsmen named Seth in his unit. They return to town. 

Schohn and Necromos reach Maythas farm , knocking on the door they are greeted by the barking of a large dog, forcing open the door they are shocked to see two large wardogs and a dozen koblods. Schohn turns to Necromos with a confused look and says "There're koblods in there." The two wardogs attack, while the kobolds begin to scatter. A sleep spell drops half the the koblods, and one of the dogs takes a large chunk out of Necromos. The next round another sleep spell drops the wardogs, but the remaining kobolds have scattered into the night. Schohn slays the sleeping kobolds and dogs, and the two begin to search the house. Soon Beroguer arrives and heals Necromos. 

They then search the home, finding a locked chest. Inside the chest the party finds a journal by an unknown creature, who can take different forms. In the journal the party finds the creatures account of slaying the Maythas's family and Maythas himself, and of taking Maythas form, visits to the town and of falling in love with Carla, the barmaid from the Shadyoak Inn. The journal also details a plot to kill Sir Derrick, the reeve, involving Captain Alsted. and ways to eliminate David. The journal also mentions a backup lair.(a map was also found showing the lairs location.) 

The party regroups and heads to the reeve and present him with the journal. The reeve sends for Brother Rothsby, who arrives with the Chalice of Arwythan, a holy artifact capable of detecting lies. Using the chalice, the reeve determines the captains guilt in the plot, and proves Davids innocence. 

David is released and both he and the party head for the Shady Oak. When they arrive, they learn that Carla had left hours earlier with "David". The party, along with David then begins to make plans to journey to the backup lair mentioned in the creatures journal.


----------



## Maliki (Jul 25, 2005)

WK7 (3-7-05) Bloodstone Priory 

The party,(including Ryld,but minsu Sylvia) along with David set out at dawn for the Bloodstone Priory. On the way David relates the history/legend of the priory. 

History 
Several generations ago the head cleric(Ormond) of the temple(then known as Greystone Priory) was found to be conducting vile experiments on sylvan folk in a secret laboratory beneath the temple. Another cleric(Lathane) found the lab by mistake, he was attacked and nearly slain by Ormand, but Lathane managed to stagger to Goblins Toothand tell the townfolk of Ormands vile experiments. The town martialed nearly 200 men and marched on the temple. Ormand manage to convince the temples clerics that the townsfolk were coming to destroy thier temple, so the clerics defended thier holy ground with divine conviction. In the aftermath less than 30 townsfolk survived, all the clerics were killed, Ormand was never found, nor was his secret lab. The townsfolk who did survive brought back a strange disease that ran rampant through the town, killing many.From that point on the place was considered cursed, and avoided by the town. 

Schohn found several traces of the passing of the shapeshifter and Carla, and just at nightfall the party arrived at the ruined temple. Searching an out building charred by fire the party was attacked by four blackened skeletons. Beroguer fails a turn attempt, but Luthien comes through and destroys two of the four in melee while Ryle manages to bring down one and the remaining party members destroy the last. Finding nothing of intrest they move on to the next building. 

The next building,heavily damaged from the long ago siege turns out to be the former kitchen, Nothing of intrest is found there. The next building holds the former dining room and the party finds several recently used targets, with kobold war darts stuck in them, three more targers show signs of sword practice. A third room holds large vats for alemaking, one of which holds a trapped skeleton and some brown mold. Ryld sets it ablaze destroying both the mold and the skeleton. 

Moving on the party enters an overgrown garden area with a central fountain. Two kobolds hiding behind the fountain surprise the party, wounding Beroguer with a dart, before Luthian smashes one with his hammer and Beroguer and Ryld take down the other. The koblods carry a total of 16 cp. Nothing else of intrest in the garden. 

Acouple of empty rooms in the main temple building, then the party stumbles onto the remains of one of the temples priests. A ghostly figure rises from the clerics remains and attckst the party. Luthian and David manage to hit the creature for minimal damage, but then it is driven off by Beroguer. 

This is where we stopped for the night. After a weeks break it was hard to focus. All in all it was avery poor night of gaming. we ended up quitting an hour early. Hopefully things will improve next week. 

Luthian had a great night in melee, while Schohn failed to hit. Necromos had a quite night(her sleep spells pretty useless against the undead). She did manage to land two his with her staff agains a skeleton(1 damage both times). Ryld had a solid night in combat, and Beroguer made a nice roll to turn the haunt.


----------



## Maliki (Jul 31, 2005)

WK8 (3-14-05) Bloodstone Priory Pt.2 

The party continued with its exploration of the main temple. Each room showed the signs of the intense combat that had taken place long ago. 
The main gallery itself held near a hundred skeleton both of the militia and the defending clerics. Little of intrest was FOUND upstairs, and the party set out to explore the lower level(s) of the Temple. 

Necromos cast light on a skull he had picked up earlier(this did not sit too well with Luthian), and rolled it down the steps. Nothing could be seen or heard from below, so the party proceeded down. 

To the left of the stairs was a storage area filled with crates of dried rations, and a mix of trade goods(obviously looted from caravans). The next room was the foul smelling living area of over a dozen smallish creatures(judging by the number and size of the sleeping skins found). Two small holes dug in the northern wall and one to the eastern wall were the only exits.(The party decided against squeezing through these narrow openings and exited the room to follow a hallway north. The hall some 60' long was blocked at each end by 4' high piles of rubble. A wooden platform ran halfway up the outside of the pile. Suddenly at the far rubble pile a orce of 5 koblolds appeared manning the wall. Luthian, Ryld and Beroguer charged.(The dwarve a bit behind the human and half-elf), Schohn fires an arrow and misses, the Kobolds through a volley of darts at the charging PCs(they all miss). The Necromos(true to form) casts sleep and down goes the koblolds. 

The next round, 5 more kobolds scamper from the small hole on the west wall and attack Schohn and Necromos, with a volley of darts. Schohn kills one, with an an arrow, Necromos hits one for 1 point of damage. Luthian climbs over the far rubble pile to dispose of the sleeping kobolds, Ryld tries to smash his way through a door in the western wall(thinking that it leads to the main kobold lair.(He finds the door barricaded and gives up.) 
Berogeur, whose blazing speed  has left him between the two piles turns and rushes back to aid Schohn and Necromos. 

Rnd 2 
Schohn manages another kill, Necromos and a koblod exchange powerful blows(each doing 1 damage to the other) Berogeur manages to leap into the fray(only to take serious damage from two of the remaining kobolds. 
At the other end 4 more koblods rush out and attack Luthian.(all miss and Luthian kills one of the vermin) Ryld rushes to help the Paladin. 

Rnd3 
Berogeur steps back to heal himself, Necromos and the 3 kobolds all miss. Schohn kills another kobold. Luthian drops another, and is joined by Ryld. 

Rnd 4 
Berogeur destroys a kobold(15 points of damage) Schohn moves and kills the kobold who was still battling Necromos. Ryld and Luthian both kill a kobold at the far end. (End of kobolds) 

This is where we had to stop for the night. Hopefully next week we will finish the Bloodstone Priory, and conclude the Goblin Tooth portion of the campaign. 

Note once again I show one of my biggest faults as a DM, David was completly forgotten as soon as the battle started. not that the party needed his help or even mentioned him.


----------



## Maliki (Jul 31, 2005)

WK9-1 (3-21-05) Bloodstone Priory Pt. 3 

After defeating the kobolds, the party continues thier investigation of the temples lower level. One long hall hold many former living quarters for the priory's monks, a thumping noise can be heard from behind one of two barred doors. Releasing the bar, the party is attacked by two zombies, which they quickly handle. In the other locked room they find room obviosly used to hold Carla(David finds her apron here) But no sign of Carla. A few rooms later they find a old office, and a larger living area(Very clean and well kept) Searching they find a two large chests filled with all sizes and types of clothing, also in one of the chest is a fair amount of coin and gems. They also find a journal kept by the creature, where it talks of preparing for the party and its plans to show Carla its "true self". 

After a few more empty roms the party finds a door with a broken wax and silver seal. Entering they find themselves in a 30' wide octagon shaped, burial chamber. A door in the south wall (also with a broken seal) leads out. The next chamber is much the same, except this has recently been converted to a storage room(Lots of rations and ale). Again a door with a broken seal leads south. 

The third chamber is of the same size but hold an alter, seated upom the alter is Carla, and in front of her is a featurless greyskinned humanoid with overly large claws and large pupiless eyes. The battle is on! 

Rnd 1 Necromos cast sleep to no avail, Luthian detects evil paying attention to Carla(funny how shapechangers can make people paranoid)The rest of the party charges and and land some shots on the creature. The creature returns the favor smashing Berogeur to the ground. 

Rnd 2 Necromos slips around the melee to get to Carla, the party deals out more damage to the creature, Beroguer struggles to drink a healing potion. Then David(whom I remembered this week) steps up and nearly cleaves the creature in half. As the dead creature stumbles backwards it crashes into the alter, knocking it backwards to reveal a set of spiral stairs leading down. 

The party wishes to explore the lower level and David and Carla set off for Goblinstooth. The party heals up and proceeds down the spiral stairs, whish end in a another octogan shaped chamber, as soon as the party reaches the bottom of the steps, A ghoul like creature charges through a partially opened door, Ryld, Luthian and Beroguer roll into melee, Necromos holds a position, halfway up the steps and Schohn launches an arrow. the party lands several blows but are unable to drop the creature. 

The creature manages a hit on Ryld, causing a minor wound, but obviously draining life out of him as well, and by scoring the hit the creature seems to regain some of its own vigor as well(this kind of worries the party, they are dealing with a undead creatures with sometype of vampiric ability to drain life.) Fortunatly the party's numbers prove to much for the creature and it goes down under a flurry of blows. 

Exploring this level the party finds a wrecked library, a torture chamber, and cells holding the remains of dead fey.(elves sprites etc). After a major search effort the party uncovers an old document from the time of the priory's construction revealing a secret compartment hidden under the moasiac on the floor of the main temple. Beroguer also notices a seem in what looked like a solid stone table. Removing the upper part of the table the party is quite surprised when a 12' long skeletal serpent with a human head rises up and begins to sway back and forth. Luthian manages a quick swing but misses, and before anyone else can react the creatures swaying effects them putting Luthian, Ryld and Necromos into a stupified state of inaction. 

Beroguer and Schohn both resist the effects and after a savage combat, manage to destroy the thing. Inside the chest, the party finds a small hoard of gems and coins. Packing up the spoils, the party returns to the basement level, to explore one halway they had yet to check. 

The rest of the update will have to wait until later today, or the weekend.


----------



## Maliki (Jul 31, 2005)

WK9-2 (3-21-05) Bloodstone Priory Pt. 3 

Returning to the basement level of the priory, the party heads down one last hallway. At the end of the hall is a door still sealed with wax and silver. Breaking the seal the party enters a familar looking octagon shaped room. Dozens of skeletons are resting in burial niches in six of the eight walls, and a door, still sealed is located on the southern wall. Schohn, smashes a few skeletons(just in case) but nothing happens. 

The party breaks the seal on the door, and proceeds to the next room, another octagon shaped room, with burial niches on six of the walls. This time as the party enters the room, the skeletons rise up and attack. Necromos wants the party to retreat to the last room and fight from the doorway, but the rest of the party decides to hold thier ground and fight in the room. 

Rnd 1 The skeletons(15 total) swarm the party. Ryld and Schohn both go down the first round, Luthian brings one down, Schohn does very little(either a miss or little damage). Then Beroguer steps up and turns them, he manages to turn 10, which flee and cower in the far corner. 

Rnd 2 Beroguer turns the remaining 4, then rushes to heal Ryld and Necromos. Luthian and Schohn proceed to attack the cowering skeletons, they are soon joined by Ryld and Necromos> By the time the turn ends, most of the skeletons have been destroyed, the others soon follow. 

The party searches the room and finds nothing. Then they break the seal on the southern door and head into yet another octagon shaped room. This room, however holds a large stone sarcophagus. Removing the lid the party is soon faced with a skeleton like creature wielding a mace, which seemed to form from the duct in the coffin. 

A short but fierce melee eruptys, Yhe creature hits Ryld, causing weakness, (as well as damage). The next round he again strikes Ryld, dropping the fighter to the ground. In the end however the numbers were just too much, and the undead creature is destroyed. The party recovers a magical mace and ring from the creatures remains. 

Having cleared out the lower level the party returns to the spot indicated on the map they had found. Prying up some flagstones the party discovers a longsword in a wonderous sheath. Ryld draws foth a sword, mad not of metal, but of a glass-like substance. Just by holding it he feels the power of the sword, and knows that it was Fey created and designed to combat goblinoids. Gracefully he turns and hands the weapon to the ranger. 

The priory proved quite a test for the party, by the end they had used all of thier healing items(spells, potions and scrolls, and the paladins Laying of Hands) 

The party then returns to Goblins Tooth, to rest and tie up loose ends. Taking thier wealth and experience with them they head towards the town of Brindonford, thus wrapping up thier adventures in Goblin Tooth.


----------

